# Dream On



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Great work, as usual, Dale! Mix was amazing, nice playing, and the video crew did a nice job.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done as usual Dale. The band is always tight and bang on.She did a great job. Not an easy song to perform. Congrats.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks gentlemen for the very kind feedback and sharing your time with us - we really appreciate it!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

"This video is unavailable"

....sad face


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I can’t seem to view it either and I so look forward to your videos


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Bummer. Was hoping to see it


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Me too .... love Dales videos !


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Found it on YouTube, it was worth the search, excellent work.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Vally said:


> Found it on YouTube, it was worth the search, excellent work.


What do you search for? Whats the name of the band?


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> What do you search for? Whats the name of the band?


Lexington Lab Band - Dream on


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

sorry all...my fault on the problems but it's hopefully good now.


----------

